# Some More Recent Work



## Peanuts (Oct 20, 2008)

So things have been a bit busy lately.  One week I had 4 sessions! (That is what happens when autumn lasts for a whopping 3 days in your area and everyone loves the leaves)  That didn't work so hot with my full-time uni schedule but I am ever so slowly getting caught up. 

Here are some (err.. alot?) of work.
The colours may seem a bit wonky, I am needing to re-re-calibrate my monitor (you got that right) and compare it to another calibrated monitor. yargh)  

if you have any questions regarding any of them either EXIF or otherwise just ask away!

1. 1/60 3.2






2. 1/80 3.5





3. 1/500 5.0





4. 1/320  2.8 Not keen on the arm here





5. 1/320 2.8 .. yes this really was shot through an old Kodak 





6. 1/160 3.5





7. 1/250 3.5





8. 1/400 4





9. 1/160 2 (I have 'better' ones of them similar to this but it was so sweet, he was just brushing her hair aside as I was getting my settings right and I got this ) 





10. 1/160 2 (Warning: if you ask for an urban session, I will take you through sketchy back alleyways )





11. 1/60 2.8 (I am debating the cones)





12. 1/400 2.2





13. 1/800 2.2





14.  1/80 3.5





15. 1/500 3.2





16. 1/250 6.3





17. 1/400 6.3 (sometimes e-session photos don't have to be flattering ha!)





18. 1/200 5





19. 1/500 2.5





20. 1/300 2.5





21. 1/40 5





22. 1/160 4





23. Just a free family session I did for her and her family...





24.





25.





26.





27.





28.





29.





30.






Thanks for looking!


----------



## ATXshots (Oct 20, 2008)

Your work is great! I love number 10!


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 20, 2008)

Always love your shoots.  BTW, why do you call them e-sessions?


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!



AverageJoe said:


> BTW, why do you call them e-sessions?



Uh, because it is shorter then saying engagement session? :blushing:  I always try to say the 'full' name to clients however sometimes I slip and say e-session and get funny looks and I have to explain myself that I am not connecting with them through the internet to do a session..  "That's right, just take your webcam downtown and send some of the pictures to me through email and I shall edit your e-session. Easy as pie!"


----------



## craig (Oct 20, 2008)

Generally beautiful use of colour! The kodak and basketball net are very original. I see a strong sense of style developing.

Love & Bass


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 20, 2008)

I usually associate e-anything with "electronic" as in e-mail or e-card or e-bay etc...


----------



## A&A_Lane (Oct 20, 2008)

> Generally beautiful use of colour! The kodak and basketball net are very original. I see a strong sense of style developing.


 
I agree! The kodak and basketball net are both my favorites as well-very unique!

Love your pictures.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 21, 2008)

These are all fantastic. Stunning work


----------



## bellacat (Oct 21, 2008)

your work is amazing as always. I always look forward to your posts.


----------



## K_Pugh (Oct 21, 2008)

Great work as usual peanuts, good to see you're doing well. I agree with Craig, viewing the photographs I thought the same thing to myself, definitely developing a steady style.


----------



## Arch (Oct 21, 2008)

excellent as usual, your portfolio must be coming on great by now :thumbup:


----------



## rub (Oct 21, 2008)

Stunning!  Your work is inspiring.  It's funny how when others post, people always say to only post a few pictures.  But when you post, you leave everyone wanting more!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I really am trying to 'develop' my own style but it is taking some time.


----------



## Alpha (Oct 21, 2008)

Great work as always. I'd encourage you to keep experimenting and developing a style all your own. However excellent the shots are, a number of them do look like they could be taken by any other excellent photographer.


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 21, 2008)

You just keep getting better and better! 
These are so lovely!


----------



## sunlioness (Oct 21, 2008)

Remarkable work!!! And from my point of view, you have enough originality, you don't need every, single shot to be experimental. I guess that, especially for a professional there's always the need for a part of the work to be a bit "mainstream" along with the need of developing a unique style. But that's just me


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Oct 21, 2008)

5, 9 and 16 are FLIPPING fantastic!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for the comments!


----------



## invisible (Oct 24, 2008)

Alpha said:


> However excellent the shots are, a number of them do look like they could be taken by any other excellent photographer.


This is a good point. However, the same could be said about 99.99% of photographers, including you.

By the way, these shots have me floored. I normally get bored to death by portrait sessions, but looking at these photographs (thirty!!!) was really fun and inspiring.


----------



## El2 (Oct 24, 2008)

These are great! The composition and focus is spot on.


----------



## PictureThis (Oct 24, 2008)

A newbie to the forum here, but I absolutly love your work! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## tenlientl (Oct 25, 2008)

im gonna have to follow your work. the basketball related shots were just awesoem. 

#16 - the rims colours really compliment their wardrove imo. its great its a little rusty rim too. if it was a perfect/new one, i woulda probably paid attention to that instead.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 25, 2008)

Do you do any background softening or use a specific lens to get the effects in 9, 14, 28 and others??

I love the rich bokeh, beautifully executed. Would you mind sharing any tips?


----------



## Shannon Leigh Studios (Oct 25, 2008)

I always love your work!! I get so inspired by you. I love the cool places you find to shoot. Awesome!


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I pour over every one!  Picturethis - welcome to the forum!

Sweetsomedays: I don't do any DOF editing in PS, all I do in LR/PS is colour balancing/enhancing I guess one might say, here is a 'round-up' of the lenses used and on which ones.  This is from memory so there might be a mistake or two in there, but it gives you the general idea 

24-70: 1,4,6,11, 19, 20, 25, 26
135: 7, 9, 10, 12, 13, 18, 27
24 or 45mm TS: 2, 3, 14, 21, 22, 28, 29
15mm fisheye: 8, 16, 17, 23, 24
100: 15, 30

As for tips - nothing groundbreaking.  I shoot relatively close to wide open as you can see by the EXIF data I posted, most of the time, and I generally try to overexpose by 1/3-1/2 of a stop.  I find the colours are more rich straight out of the camera so.. that means less work for me later. Who hoo!  One of the most important things I have learnt in my small experience with people photography is to keep chattering away as you are taking the photos - silence is deadly.  I might be asking them to move this way or that, or to think about something, or how perfect their outfit choices are, or how jealous I am of there 'eyes/hair etc." that kind of thing.  you have to mean what you say though.  

That's all that can come to my mind right now


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 25, 2008)

What does TS stand for? And thanks so much for sharing, it's very kind of you! Keep up up. I will keeping my eyes pealed for more of your work


----------



## Peanuts (Oct 25, 2008)

Tilt and shift


----------



## kundalini (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent work Brittany.  You have proven why your subject can have their eyes closed and still make such an emotional impact.


----------



## dokis (Nov 8, 2008)

Peanuts, you have a wonderful work. Net color. Charm pictures.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 10, 2008)

I missed this one when it was new...must have been when I was home with the baby.

Anyway, they are great (as we've come to expect from you).  I really like the basketball shots, very original and creative.


----------



## clbowie (Nov 10, 2008)

Love #30! That's my favorite!


----------



## K8-90 (Nov 11, 2008)

Every one of your shots blows me away...! They're all so wonderful!


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Nov 11, 2008)

Bad ass, ignore Alpha...he is a tool


----------



## DRoberts (Nov 12, 2008)

All are very good. #7 is by far my fav. such a capture of emotion.


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 14, 2008)

too many favourites to number! I'm always a fan of your work. And yes on that "urbanish" comment!


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 17, 2008)

Excellent job! Your work is so refreshing and inspiring.


----------



## eyeye (Nov 28, 2008)

I really love your work!  Very inspiring


----------



## Evil Eagle (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome.  #30 is amazing.


----------



## ryan7783 (Nov 28, 2008)

16 is really cool and in #17, I can picture it now - he goes to the hole and screams "STUFFED!!"

oh and #5 is freakin sweet too


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 3, 2008)

nice stuff !! Great colors and sharpness.

I want that knife !!!


----------

